# Anyone riding MASI bikes?



## culdeus

Just curious. They look the part and are resonably priced for the components. Weight is so-so on the frame, and the low ends are still Asian assmbley. Still a good looking ride and they have a steel+carbon stay bike that intrigues me quite a bit.

Anyone?


----------



## mav616

Friend has an Italian built steel track bike...it's quite nice, I would try to go with an Italian built model if they offer it....you can get a Chinese built bike anywhere....


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason

culdeus said:


> Just curious. They look the part and are resonably priced for the components. Weight is so-so on the frame, and the low ends are still Asian assmbley. Still a good looking ride and they have a steel+carbon stay bike that intrigues me quite a bit.
> 
> Anyone?


All new Masi's are Tiawan or Chinese built frames. From what I have heard/read about them, they frames are fine. When you consider that you can often buy an entire Masi bike for just a bit more than you would pay for the grouppo, they seem to be a good deal. As long as you understand that at that price point you are going to get very little in the way of specific ride tuning, and have no illusions as to where the bike was made. You also have to consider the possibility that you may have a warrety issue at some point. I don't know what their customer service is like. OTOH, I do know that Giant and Specialized (both Tiawanese frames) have excellent customer service.............That means alot to me as I have destroyed two bikes in the last three years. With Specialized's help, I was able to upgrade with each purchase. They didn't have to do anything as neither frame was destroyed while riding.


----------



## Richard

*New Masis*

Masi is part of Haro, a big time BMX presence.

While my shop doesn't carry Masi, we do carry Haro BMX, and I have nothing but good to say about Haro and how they stand behind their products.

The "Speciale Carbon" (the steel/carbon model) is particularly interesting. I just wish they "specced" it with Campy as an alternative to the ubiquitous Ultegra.


----------



## fleck

I've got a speciale primo frame
(all steel R-853)

I love that bike. Its no longer my race bike but I use it all the time. The ride is great and actualy, I think it fits me a little better then my current rig. Although mine was one of the last to roll off in Cali, the quality overseas won't let you down. They've been building bikes there for a while now and I wouldn't hesitate to buy one (other then i like supporting local industry)


----------



## Richard

Richard said:


> Masi is part of Haro, a big time BMX presence.
> 
> While my shop doesn't carry Masi, we do carry Haro BMX, and I have nothing but good to say about Haro and how they stand behind their products.
> 
> The "Speciale Carbon" (the steel/carbon model) is particularly interesting. I just wish they "specced" it with Campy as an alternative to the ubiquitous Ultegra.


Using my own quote but I just got a Speciale Carbon.

I saw in Masi's '07 catalog that they were discontinuing this model (the steel/carbon mix). I called our inside rep at Haro/Masi and he gave me the scoop. Even though it is the Masi product manager's favorite ride, the bean counters prevailed. Every other bike in Masi's line is pure Taiwan (not a "bad" thing), but the Speciale uses Dedacciai tubes, drawn, cut and mitered in Italy, along with the Dedacciai carbon seat and chain stays, also fabricated in Italy. They are sent to Taiwan for welding, bonding, paint, assembly, etc.

Because of this, the Speciale retailed for almost as much as the full carbon with the same Ulyegra component spec. In that steel is perceived as "heavy/old school", the bike just didn't sell well. Thus the axe.

Gotta run, but I'll post again later about my build (Campy) and how the bike rides and handles (spectacular!) Finally, as to heavy, with my build and pedals, it is 17.7 lbs!!


----------



## Richard

I'm baaaaccckkk!

I built the Masi up with my almost new Campy Centaur components. I kept the FSA SLK carbon compact crank and Fizik Arione saddle. The Ultegra components and wheels are going on another frameset and then probably to Ebay.

I put my Bontrager Race X Lites on it and, as I said, it weighs under 18 lbs. with pedals.

I've got about 200 miles on it now and I am impressed. It's definitely stiffer than my lugged all steel Reynolds 531P but it sucks up road buzz in a way that'll make you never want to ride aluminum again. The geometry is classic Euro "stage race", i.e., fairly steep head tube angle, relaxed seat tube angle, low bottom bracket, and a relatively long effective top tube (57cm on a 56cm sloping top tube size.) It reminds me of an old Carrera Team Battaglin I had back in the late 80's. Great directional stability from low speeds all the way up to scary, but with that ability to change line in a corner that is the mark of a great descending race bike.

Finally, it is (in my opinion) a drop-dead gorgeous bike. The quality of the paint work is damn near up to American custom standards and (I hate to say it) better than anything I've seen come from Trek. I wish I had a digital camera so I could post some pics, but if anyone is interested it still is up on www.masibikes.com.

And if what I paid on a "pro-deal" is any indication, some dealers may be blowing this model out. It's not the lightest bike out there, so weight weenies need not apply. But if you're an old fart like me and still like that magical ride of quality steel (with the plus of a little extra damping from the carbon rear triangle), the Masi Speciale Carbon is a winner.


----------



## Richard

*Keeping the thread alive*

I've got about 800 miles on the Masi now and all I can say is that I'm very pleased. 

The Trek and Shimano Reps were both "ragging" on me for not going with their respective products, but then again I have not had a "production" bike since the 80's.

I don't race anymore (and if I did I'd do it on a beater aluminum) so I want a ride that I can do 40-60-80 miles and come back with my fillings still in my teeth. At the same time, I don't want a "touring" bike - I like the crisp handling and sheer efficiency of a "Euro stage race bike!"

As to the fact that it is not strictly an "Italian" bike, consider that the Pinarello full carbon comes from mainland China. It isn't where it's built, it's how it's built. But I still have to give "props" to Trek and Cannondale for building as much as they can in the USA.

God knows we're losing good manufacturing jobs hand over fist.


----------



## Richard

Gone past 1000 miles on the Masi Carbon Speciale. I really can't say enough good about this bike. Stiff as a brick out of the saddle on climbs, but it glides over bad and broken-up pavement. Truly a big mileage, all day bike.

I've seen some closeout prices on the internet not much above wholesale (as it has been discontinued - a real shame) but you have to find a dealer as it will not be sold anywhere but a LBS. Check www.masibikes.com for a dealer locater. And no, I don't work for Masi.


----------



## calle_betis

Richard-
I bought a Masi Nouva Strada in May and put on about 1500 miles last summer. I spent less than $1000 and it came with a nice set of components for the price and I feel that it's a very good ride for the price. I haven't had one issue with it. Mine is Taiwan made. Someday I'll upgrade, but for now I'll keep riding my Masi.


----------



## Richard

One of my co-workers had been looking at a Trek 1600. He really likes my Speciale Carbon but can't afford one. The '07 Gran Corsa has a similar component spec to the Trek, but adds a full carbon rear triangle for less money. As both are Taiwan sourced, he's leaning to the Masi (plus his father is Italian!)


----------



## calle_betis

Richard-

Have you found any source that sells Masi jersies or other accesories? I have looked around and haven't found anything.


----------



## MasterBaiter

I just bought a Masi Speciale Carbon from eBay. I will be selling my Airborne Zeppelin since it was too big for me. Hopefully the Masi will have the same or even better ride than the Ti frame. Does anyone have any specs on the Speciale Carbons i.e. weight, geometry, etc?


----------



## jhamlin38

i don't think its fair to say one can get steel with carbon stays anywhere. The speciale is deda eom 16.5 with a 1 1/8" integrated fork. Not easy to find for less than 1500 bucks. This is arguably the finest riding superlightweight steel ever made, and blends modern technology, such as the aformeantioned fork, and even carbon in the rear triangle, for those that prefer. 
The masi on ebay for 800 dollars is a sick deal.


----------



## Float

*Pass the coolaid*



jhamlin38 said:


> i don't think its fair to say one can get steel with carbon stays anywhere. The speciale is deda eom 16.5 with a 1 1/8" integrated fork. Not easy to find for less than 1500 bucks. This is arguably the finest riding superlightweight steel ever made, and blends modern technology, such as the aformeantioned fork, and even carbon in the rear triangle, for those that prefer.
> The masi on ebay for 800 dollars is a sick deal.


I just bought a the last 58cm Speciale Carbon from Mike off ebay - looks like the build will come in around 17 pounds.
Haven't ridden it yet, still waiting for a backordered cassette.


----------



## Float

*Linky*



MasterBaiter said:


> Does anyone have any specs on the Speciale Carbons i.e. weight, geometry, etc?


http://www.masibikes.com/cycles/speciale_carbon.php

Which color did you get?


----------



## jhamlin38

Hey Float!!
You gotta take many images of that beeyotch. I got a fondriest instead>


----------



## Float

*More Teasers*

Yes tubeless! Makes a great sound when rolling along.


----------



## rhauft

Q. Who rides Masi ???

A. Dave Stoller (Breaking Away)

...couldn't resist...


----------



## jhamlin38

I'm in my Uncle's will for a early 80's gran criterium with super record. It's white, too. It's been ridden 30 minutes a day, on a trainer for the last 20 years.


----------



## Float

*Masi - Californicated*



rhauft said:


> Q. Who rides Masi ???
> 
> A. Dave Stoller (Breaking Away)
> 
> ...couldn't resist...


You mean this guy? http://forums.roadbikereview.com/member.php?u=249508

Or this guy?


----------



## Masi-Rider

*Been riding them for years*

Love em'. Here's the latest creation:


----------



## thedips

something about the new MASI graphics just look terrrible to me.... they remind me of target/walmart bikes.

a friend of mine rides a vintage one which looks amazing tho... late 70s i believe


----------



## kazeebo

You should check the Masi Guy blog on blogger - it's run by the marketing manager for Masi (Tim Jackson). Dude is super passionate about his products and is really interested in hearing what people have to say about what they're cooking up. Asian products or not, there's something remarkable that happens when people actually care about the end result. Whether that comes in the form of performance, reliability, or looks - quality comes through where passionate manufacturers get excited the most.

Their new Soulville is freakin' sweet. We may be picking one up to use in product shoots and playing around with in general. Flat fenders and classic leather saddle are some primo upgrades for a cruiser.


----------



## JMac

Hey Float -- How's the bike?


----------



## Float

*JMac - Thanks for asking!*

here's a link for reference

http://www.masibikes.com/cycles/speciale_carbon.php

Lets start with the frame, it's steel, EOM 16.5 Dedacciai to be exact. The welds are not what I would call perfect but the welder was probably being paid by the piece so I'll forgive him/her. The paint is thick and luxurious and it waxed up very nicely, no flaws found. One issue with the paint, it's so thick getting a carbon friendly seat tube clamp over the seat tube was a little difficult. Overall the frame was nicely finished from the factory, didn't need much prep work other than a couple of coats of wax.

The parts package came together pretty well - Easton controls, full Dura-Ace kit, Selle Italia saddle, Fizik bartape, Time pedals, Hutchison tubless tires (more later). All quality stuff that went together well even though I'm good at messing things up. Bike came in at a hair over 17lbs - me at 190lbs, I can live with that.

The ride - coming off riding mostly Reynolds 853 I would say EOM 16.5 is much stiffer. Handles road buzz pretty good, big hits like pot holes and tree root pavement bumps are handled better with a bit of preloading the bike, kind of like springing though/over stuff. It climbs and sprints really welI, high speed desending in very comfortable also. I did a four hour ride on sunday and it I didn't feel worked over by the bike, just the ride!

Since there's only one choice on tires right now (IRC announced at Ibike that they have a tubeless in the works) the Hutchison Fusion gets scrutinized a bit more. These are touted as feeling more like Tubulars than Clinchers. I've never ridden tubulars so I can only say that these tires feels as good as the best clinchers I've ridden. They mounted and aired up extremely easy. I added a latex sealant as I live in puncture vine area. The tires have taken goatheads and sealed up without adding air or losing much air pressure. On the down side I would have to rate these tires as a better race day tire than a training tire. The casing doesn't seem to handle road punishment very well, it is a relatively light set-up so I can live with them until some other manufactures come on board.

Cleary there's tons more to share, I'll leave it at that for now unless you have a specific question in mind?


----------



## dmar836




----------



## wage

Narrowed it down to a left over Vincere or Speciale CT


----------



## Float

*What bike should I buy?*



wage said:


> So i'd like to get a road bike for the days the trails are to muddy for my mtn bike.


Your post might be better served in another forum - but here's my take. Try a set of road slicks on you mountain bike first, go cheap. You may hate the road, some people do.

If you don't mind road riding then take a look at the roads around your area this might help you decide what bike would best suit those rides.

Do you live in a mountainous region? light is good. Rainy area? steel might not be your first choice. Brevet style rides? Then take a look at steel. 

These questions are just the are the tip of the iceberg when it comes to finding the right bike for you. But if your looking for the bike to buy right now then go for the Masi of course, hell your in the Masi forum.

Full disclosure I own two Masi bikes, both steel.


----------



## dmar836

Float, What's the "other" one?


----------



## Float

I would love to say it's vintage but it's not.

Good ol 853 - a little on the small side for me.

It's orange which looks cool


----------



## dmar836

I really dig them but the vintage market has gotten nuts! Have you seen the guy on Ebay trying to pedal off the 90s Strata for $2700?!? He sees those 70's GCs go for >$1000 and thinks he'll get in on it. 
I'm a little disenchanted with what is current. I like the Vincere I built up with SRAM Force. Just over 17lbs (all aluminum frame) and easily less than $2000. If you know the history of the company, I just don't feel they are what they used to be. ie, just Masi-badged Taiwanese frames like everybody else is putting out. Good quality and value by average standards but nothing really cutting edge in high-end design IMO. Wouldn't it be great to see them sponsor a world class team?


----------



## Float

Most big bike companys no longer have the stomach to produce small tube lugged steel bikes.

Cinelli has the Supercorsa, Colnago brought back the Master X-Light, both beautiful bikes!

I love my 16.5 EOM steel bike - It may not be old school but the ride is very steely.


----------



## wage

Does anyone have specs/pics on this bike?

It's a Speciale CT in Blue, comparing that to a Vincere, both leftovers.


----------



## jwewer

*Masi Speciale Fixed*

I'm interested in getting one these. Anybody have any experience, thoughts? Thanks


----------



## deburn

*Masi Reviews?*

Hi all, new to the forum and in the process of getting my first road bike. I'm thinking of getting a Masi because a LBS has good prices (I think) on 07 Masis and they seem to be better equipped/value compared to other brands but I cant find any reviews. This site has a few reviews but most are older model years. Any idea where I can find reviews/thoughts about these bikes?

Vincere - 800.00
Speciale - 900
Gran Corsa - 1000

They also had a Nuova Strada for either 800 or 900, a Jamis Ventura Comp for 600 and a Raleigh Supercourse for 850, all 07 models. So my dilemma is should I get the Comp for 600 or get the Gran Corsa for a grand not knowing how much I'm going to end up riding and pros/cons of buying a 600.00 bike vs a 1000.00. I'm going to be riding all of them over the next few days but not sure about Masis in general because they don't seem to be that popular for lack of a better words apart from the 600/1000 problem

I'm getting a road bike is to replace the old mountain bike I'm using now as a road bike. I'm just looking to get fit and be able to ride 18 -24 miles with local bike clubs but beyond that I dont know - maybe I'll start doing longer rides or enter local races (not competitively but for the fun and camaraderie).

I'm 42, 150 lbs and in slightly less than average shape - did an 18 miler last week at about 10 mph on my mtn bike - but I was pacing myself, since I'm not in that great shape and didnt want to injure myself.

Thanks and appreciate any input!


----------



## JMac

Hey Float,

Based in part on your enthusiastic review I picked up a NOS Masi Special Carbon late last year and finally got it up and running. I intended it to be my second/back-up bike, but it is quickly becoming my favorite ride. I built it up with a Chorus/Centaur mix and some Campy Sciroco wheels. Compared to my all carbon (Bianchi) bike I think the ride is just about as good. The steel does transmit a little more "buzz" than my all carbon ride (although that bike has carbon bars too, which might help). It came out at about 19.5 lbs, for a 60 cm bike. I didn't put any lightweight parts on it to speak of, no doubt I could drop a pound or more fairly easily, but I don't really mind. 

What I really like about the Masi, however, is how well it handles. In this respect it is head and shoulders above the Bianchi. It seems to be perfectly balanced. I agree with you, the fit and finish (welds) is close, but not quite as good as some other brands, but its certainly passable. The paint is as nice as anything else out there. I wish the brand was still made in Italy, but for the price they are putting out a very nice product. I'd certainly recommend Masi over similarly priced rides from the major brands.


----------



## Float

*More Special*

JMac -
Glad to hear your Steel bike is giving you some good miles. My Special is a great canvas to play around with black white and red. I've replaced the all carbon front fork with an alloy dropout version. After the pic was taken I added a sweet Bontrager InForm RL white saddle, very comfy. Played around with colored bar tape. I've got some Bontrager black and red frame protectors I need to throw on. My Masi is my goto bike, I try and get it out as least three times a week to hammer it. It's keeping happy so far and that's a hard thing to do.


----------



## daenie

riding a green speciale fixed.

covered more than 300 miles and i'm loving it so far


----------



## axebiker

I just got a Speciale CX a couple weeks ago - love it so far. It's my 2nd CX bike this year - the other one is the Fuji Cross Pro - I gotta be honest - I like the Masi better! It's nice to be back on steel again - it's been a long time. It's not the lightest bike, but CX bikes never are. The ride is really amazing though, and even though it's a 105/Tiagra bike, I'm impressed with the way the components meld together. 

I may buy a Speciale Commuter and convert it into a 1x9 bike - I just can't do a full-on SS bike, but I think the 1x9 is a good compromise. It should be a fun project.


----------



## zaskerx

*80's masi*

Does Anyone Know How To Determine If A Masi Gran Criterion From The 80's Was Built In Italy Vs. Carlsbad, Ca.????????


----------



## Richard

*Even more Masi.*

Since this pic was taken I've changed to Deda white tape. Scored a Token carbon stem too.

Plus I replaced the Fizik Arione with the new Bontrager Inform Race X Lite in white. Just hated the Fizik (apologies to Arione lovers) and very much like the Inform.

I switch back and forth between Race Lites and Race X Lite wheels and can only tell the difference when I pick the bike up.

Eventually, the FSA crank is going to be replaced with a Campy UT. The FSA has had side play since new and no amount of tweaking has been able to eliminate it. And carbon or not, it's a brick. A Campy Centaur UT alloy weighs less.

I really like this bike.


----------



## cycleguyfla13

I do not want a carbon fiber bike or alum bicycle. I want a lugged chromed italian frameset. Please do not bore me with mass production bicycles such as Ciocc, Trek, Masi, Colnago and Cervello. Please leave me with a 21 pound steel bicycle with chrome lugs and chrome chainstays and I will forever hold my peace?


----------



## cycleguyfla13

I want a Gios Compact. That is going to be my next bicycle as soon as my 401k makes another $4000 dollars!


----------



## toaster

Masi Team 3V circa 1993. Internal lugs built by Mondonico of Italy with proprietary steel tubeset. Recently upgraded with Campagnolo Centaur 10 speed alloy bits. Added Easton EC50 carbon fork (1" steerer) and tossed the aluminum Kinesis original fork.

I am very glad I kept it and still use it with the excellent Campy stuff.

In all it's glory!


----------



## Richard

cycleguyfla13 said:


> I do not want a carbon fiber bike or alum bicycle. I want a lugged chromed italian frameset. Please do not bore me with mass production bicycles such as Ciocc, Trek, Masi, Colnago and Cervello. Please leave me with a 21 pound steel bicycle with chrome lugs and chrome chainstays and I will forever hold my peace?



Had a bad day, eh? I've got a lugged Columbus TSX Bertoni with all alloy Centaur 10. A lugged Reynolds 531P Falcon with Record 8. A lugged Columbus SL/SP Dave Moulton Fuso converted to a fixed gear. And a lugged Reynolds 531 (in the main tubes) Raleigh Supercourse set up as a single speed commuter. All really nice bikes.

But I also very much like my Taiwanese made, tig-welded Dedacciai 16.5 EOM with Deda carbon seat and chainstays Masi Speciale Carbon, Centaur 10 with a lot of Bontrager bits that now weighs 17 lbs. with pedals and cages. The geometry, fit and handling are spot on. Stiff and lively but good enough for a century.

Like 'em all. Ride 'em all!


----------



## franksf

MASI Vinvere 09
I very excited about this bike. I test rode it this weekend and it made it to the final two.(have test roded ovr 15 bikes so far)
I am torn between this Masi and the Caad9 5.
I love the MASI feel a lot, it felt good right away, plus the component are better than the Caad (ultegra rear , BR560 break, sram crank, ridley bar,..) all that for just a grand.
The caad9 felt great and it felt a little lighter (masi is 21 pounds in 58 and caad is in the 19/20 range) plus it comes from a LBS that I like versus one that I do know (with a so so reputation). Price is higher but price is not the decision factor here.
I checked the Masi site and I did not find any direct link to contact them if I have a warranty issue. Has anybody had any problem with their bikes (frame in particular) and/or has been able to contact Masi directly in case the LBS does not carry through?
Thx!
Frank


----------



## Richard

franksf said:


> MASI Vinvere 09
> I very excited about this bike. I test rode it this weekend and it made it to the final two.(have test roded ovr 15 bikes so far)
> I am torn between this Masi and the Caad9 5.
> I love the MASI feel a lot, it felt good right away, plus the component are better than the Caad (ultegra rear , BR560 break, sram crank, ridley bar,..) all that for just a grand.
> The caad9 felt great and it felt a little lighter (masi is 21 pounds in 58 and caad is in the 19/20 range) plus it comes from a LBS that I like versus one that I do know (with a so so reputation). Price is higher but price is not the decision factor here.
> I checked the Masi site and I did not find any direct link to contact them if I have a warranty issue. Has anybody had any problem with their bikes (frame in particular) and/or has been able to contact Masi directly in case the LBS does not carry through?
> Thx!
> Frank


I realize this post is three weeks old so you may have made your decision by now.

We're a Haro/Masi dealer and have never had any issues with their products and on the rare occasion where warranty came into play, they have been very good.

And if you do have issues, every manufacturer requires you to go through a dealer for warranty work.


----------



## natrab

Just ordered a Masi Speciale Fixed from my LBS for commuting to work (SS is perfect since it's a flat ride). I've always admired Masi bikes and a steel ride and I'm sure I will be very happy with it. I test rode a Masi CX bike and loved it.

You know there's something to it when the dealer would rather order me a $750 bike and say "It's the one" than try to upsell me on one of the many Specialized and other high end bikes he already had in his shop.


----------



## redmasi

Very nice dmar836! 

Here's mine... need to determine it's real age. Got it used Oct '89, which means it's 21st B-day is coming up. Thanks for the many miles and smiles, good friend. :thumbsup:


----------



## redmasi

zaskerx said:


> Does Anyone Know How To Determine If A Masi Gran Criterion From The 80's Was Built In Italy Vs. Carlsbad, Ca.????????


I know this one's old, but wanted to pass on this great Masi site: http://bhovey.com/Masi/ 

*Bottom Line: * if it is a Gran Criterion built after 1978, it is American.


----------



## jcfishing

*Necessary Update*



culdeus said:


> Just curious. They look the part and are resonably priced for the components. Weight is so-so on the frame, and the low ends are still Asian assmbley. Still a good looking ride and they have a steel+carbon stay bike that intrigues me quite a bit.
> 
> Anyone?


Come on, Masi riders! Update this thread! I own a 2009 Alare, an aluminum bike with a carbon front fork and Shimano Tiagra/Sora components. It has carried me through a true century, two Hilly Hundreds (CIBA), and lots of other mid- to long-distance rides. It is very comfortable, affordable, reliable, and great looking. Mine was made in Taiwan. (Incidentally, Masi was built in the USA before moving overseas. Stop complaining about "Asian assembly" and help rebuild the US manufacturing base by voting for state and federal tax cuts!)


----------



## Mike T.

Here's my early '90s California built Team 3V. It was my main road bike now it's my dirt road bike with 28mm tires and 9-spd STI.

The paint here looks blue but no camera (yet) can pick up the incredible purple color -


----------



## chrisf.10

I have a 2009 Masi 3VC team issue. got the frameset and built it up with ultegra shifters and deraileurs, bontrager carbon cranks, bars, stem and brakes and ksyrium sl wheels and I couldn't ask for a better bike (made in taiwan or not) it rides great, it looks great and i look good on it, what else can you ask for?


----------



## Mike T.

chrisf.10 said:


> it looks great and i look good on it, what else can you ask for?


If your name is Christine and you have a healthy rack we could ask for pikkies!


----------



## chrisf.10

Mike T. said:


> If your name is Christine and you have a healthy rack we could ask for pikkies!


i'm a guy bud


----------



## Mike T.

chrisf.10 said:


> i'm a guy bud


Dang. I lived in hope.


----------



## dmar836

Update: My Vincere has over 10,000 miles.
Time to change something up!
Dave


----------



## BunnV

*Any love for the Soulville???*

As cool as this bike is I can't belive how few I've seen on the forums. 

I've been looking at them for a while and finally found a great deal on e Bay.

It's bone stock now but I have lot's of changes planned! It's great as is though .... simple, elegant, smooth and fairly light and fast! 

It's too fast to be a cruiser and too cool to be a hybrid! :idea: It's a .... I don't know what to call it, it's just freakin' cool.


----------



## mav6162005

http://www.wjcu.org/files/audio/shows/outspokencyclist/wjcu-the_outspoken_cyclist_2010-12-18.mp3


----------



## BunnV

mav6162005 said:


> http://www.wjcu.org/files/audio/shows/outspokencyclist/wjcu-the_outspoken_cyclist_2010-12-18.mp3


Did I miss the Masi content of this show?


----------

